# I want to show so bad!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you can find small local schooling shows, go for it!

We have a show every month at the barn I board at. The season starts in March and ends in November. They have all sorts of classes in both western and English, including trail. It's super fun and relaxed. No fancy saddles or blingy tack, no disco ball shirts or $1000 outfits. You ride in what you have on the horse you have. As long as you look nice and are well-presented, you're fine. No "ZOMG!! That dark oil saddle doesn't have enough silver and the color is so last season! Instant DQ!" I have a friend who rides her cute little 13yo gray mustang cross mare in an old roping saddle and a snaffle. Most expensive piece of tack she has is the SMX Air Ride pad she insisted on buying. :lol: She regularly places (even though she's a terrible rider...guess that is more a commentary on the competition, or lack there of, than on her or the show).

Just think of it this way. Ignore everyone else in the ring and watching. There's you and your horse, that's it. Concentrate on what you are doing as a team and just relax and have fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What's your goal in showing? What's your riding education?

Not to be mean, but unless you have a good background in your riding discipline - such that you can be competitive in the show ring - you may have trouble getting ribbons. If you're not after ribbons, then what do you want to get out of showing? 

If you just want to be more sociable while riding (NOTHING wrong with that!) then there are cheaper ways than showing, because showing is not very social if you're not there with people. If you want to be more social, then try finding a trail riding group - those are usually free!

If you're serious about wanting to improve in your riding discipline and want the ribbons/trophies/whatever they give out, then your best bet is to work with a trainer. A trainer is going to be able to help you with your riding and your horse's training. A trainer will help you go to shows, help you figure out what to do and when. If you can trailer your horse, find a barn near you that you can haul in for lessons. The fees are really reduced when you can trailer yourself to a show (some barns charge as much as $2/mile each way!).

Edited to add: You are nowhere near too old enough to start showing!


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I would go with the reputable training barn and let them walk you through it. Showing is not cheap and going into it blind is like tossing money down the toilet


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, I very much want ribbons. As far as what I'd want to compete in, I don't have any one discipline narrowed down which is why I thought I would start with something a bit more basic, such as western pleasure or equitation, and then see what could better tickle my fancy. And then dedicate my training time to that one. 

As far as where I acquire this knowledge, I'm not too picky. I like doing both first-hand learning from accomplished trainers and my own video/literary research and execution to get the job done. 

Drafty I wish I lived nearer to this barn I'm referring to because I think that's just the kind of opportunity I'd have there. 

Bug, can you elaborate more on how that's the case?


----------



## AprilLover123 (Mar 7, 2014)

I am so with you on the wanting to show so bad but my mom doesn't want me to so my friend lets me borrow her horse and I got 3rd place but now I don't have a horse and my friend is way to busy with her horses. So I guess I am on the same boat as you. The driving issue is your main problem gas is expensive now and don't go to a stab;e just to ride and pay even more fees so if your neighbors or friends show and they have horse all you have to do is go over there have them drive and than boom all you have to pay is the entry fee and no it is not re-fungible so don't chicken out


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

If you want to place in Western Pleasure I'd recommend you go the route of the show barn. They will be able to let you know if your horse is a good candidate as it's a hard discipline to place in without everything working just right. They also may be able to assess you and steer you toward a better fitting discipline for you and your horse.

You are NOT too old to begin, many riders start at your age or older. I started in AQHA around 30. I had shown hunter over fences and English equitation much prior to that though.


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, what's your horse trained for? To ride pleasure (With success) you need a pleasure horse with the jog, the right lope, and the low headset. It's hard to get into showing solo, but I did. 

I self trained myself, and my horse, and I'm pretty competitive now. I ride speed events, so anyway. As Bug said, it'll will be hard to get into judged events without a trainer, lessons, ect. But I would go with the reputable barn, myself. 

Since I self trained, I understand how hard it is getting into it. I tried pleasure before I realized that it's to 'clee-shay'. Drafty has a great set-up for shows, wish I had that down here.

Anyways, good luck! Have fun, and enjoy the ride!


----------

